# It is a sad day indeed



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.heraldextra.com/entertainmen ... aign=email

Rest in peace my brother.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats to bad, I actually enjoy watching Swamp People. Mitchell and Glenn were hilarious. Rest in peace.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Whoa, that's crazy. I love Swamp People. Those two goofballs are funny as heck together. Too bad. Why couldn't it be a Kardashian or Snooki?


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol I can stand the kardashins


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

They are my favorite celebrities. My favorite is the one where the boat motor breaks down with only one paddle, so the lays on the bow paddling by hands and give us after a few hours. They stay there for the night and find that in the morning they were like 100 yards from home or something like that. Very entertaining folks.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Of all the shows on the dish, I miss swamp people the most since we cancelled it. It was my secret shame! ******** hunting gators. I love that the show needs subtitles so you can know what they are saying! Love that show.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Those 2 are the only reason I watch TV these days. I think my favorite show was when they were hunting squirrel and they were messing around about not shooting each other this time. I about fell out of my chair. The laugh that Mitchell had was the greatest.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> I love that the show needs subtitles so you can know what they are saying! Love that show.


CHOOT IT!










-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Those brothers were fun to watch. RIP

I was also sad to hear that my hero died the other day as well. 
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/12/s...bra-sports-car-dies-at-89.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Bax, it was also sad around my home to hear about the death of Carroll Shelby. He had heart problems for decades, so although he's gone it is inspiring to see how strong the human will can be. He made a good run at it, and left us some really cool cars. 8) 

I was also sad to hear about the passing of Adam "MCA" Yauch of the Beastie Boys. He used to snowboard at Snowbird quite a bit, and I got to meet him up there once. Really nice guy. Cancer sucks.


----------

